# It's the Skidkings Vintage Bicycle Clubs Skidvember Turkey ride 11-10-2019



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 26, 2019)

SKIDKINGS ! GET READY FOR THE SKIDKINGS SKIDVEMBER TURKEY RIDE , MEET AT TACOMA'S ELEVEN ELEVEN AT 11 AM , RIDE AT 12:15 or so. Ride through Tacoma's upper plateau ,might even spot a "wild Turkey" along the way . Rain or shine ..THE SKIDKINGS RIDE! 
 This months tag features Tacoma's Bicycle Bridge, also known as the Galliher Gulch bridge; for more than 25 years, the "longest, highest and only exclusive" bicycle bridge in the world. The bridge was built in 1896 by the Tacoma Wheelmen's Bicycle Club from funds raised by the sale of bicycle licenses. Such a cool piece of Tacoma bicycle history ..


----------

